# i have a crush on an INTJ



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Ephemerald said:


> If he has his eyes on other girl*s*, he hasn't decided on anything. He hasn't found his _precious_.


that's true, but i don't think he feels anything romantic towards me. there's an ENTP and an ENFP he seems super into, though


i am going to disconnect myself from him and just casually admire him from afar until the feeling fades away

shit's rough


----------

